# Orange Dalmatian breeding line (I apologize for the massive photos)



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I read somewhere (Most likely here on the forum) that when breeding for orange Dalmatians, breeding a male dalmatian to a solid orange or red would produce more dalmatians. 
I received some bettas from aquabid today and I won't breed until the fall but I just wanted some info about keeping this line strong.
Again I apologize for the massive photos!
As far as I know the Male and Female orange dalmatian are siblings, but the solid orange is from another spawn.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I have never worked with dalmations but have read on many occasions that dal x dal = non dal. To obtain dals you'd have to breed to a solid red/orange/yellow.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe you are right. Dalmation x red/orange/yellow solid. Many dalmations that I have seen bred were usually bred to a solid color.

Glad you got your fish!  I love dals! (Save one for me? :lol


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you both! That's what I thought. 
I suppose then my Dal female will go into my sorority. 
I'm so excited to see little dalmatian babies swimming around! Of course I will Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Woo! :lol: We'll do a trade off - a dal for whatever I come up with? lol.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe you could loan me the dal girl for a week or two. I wouldn't sneak her into a spawn tank with my giant boy Houdini. No I wouldn't do something like that. You can trust me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha oh CJ  I would want you to spawn her anyway!!! 
We can work something out. PM me when ever you want


----------

